# set up not working out :(



## Russ_Dog (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 2012 outlander 1k with snorks rad clutch kit and 29.5 ol2. I have the gorrilla stage one lift but my tires rub real bad. I dont realy want a 4 inch lift cause I like to ride too aggresive but I havent seen a 3" lift. Is there any out there, or a tall fitting 2 inch lift or a 4 that I can adjust down?? Any help would be appreciated thnx in advance


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Maybe try some highlifter lift springs? Or turn your shocks up all the way


----------



## Russ_Dog (Jul 28, 2013)

My shox are turned up, and im afraid the hl springs are just gunna make it ride like a boulder lol


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Trimming and moulding I needed some trimming before my last ride when I put my backs on after a few miles I was good then 2 guys jumped on the back rack with me and I got em trimmed up nice now lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Would wheel spacers help get them away from the plastic some?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Take the bracket lift off the back, you'll have more clearance w/o it. - Springs spacers and adjust the pre-load on the shocks as needed. 


Honestly, I'm around 200# and I couldn't ride a stock outty w/o spring spacers, WAY too soft/spongy = crap handling stock. 

I ride my 4" lift every bit as aggressive as I did the stock suspension, no issues even 2-up at 40-50 on the trails.


----------

